
First whole human liver built in lab - ph0rque
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19661-first-whole-human-liver-built-in-lab.html
======
benvanderbeek
How many plum livers (PL's) to replace the one that I am now planning to drink
to death? And what's the max # of drinks I can have per day to make sure my
current one lasts until enough PL's are available to stick in my abdomen and
take its place?

~~~
gexla
Right, it's a race against time. I think once I destroy my first liver I'm
going to go easy on the second one.

